# Fireball Hydrophobic Premium Active Snow Foam



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So got a bottle of this to try and thought I would post up my thoughts and results.

So washed the 208 today been a couple of weeks since the last week and last week it spent it parked in the business parking at London Heathrow so it was looking pretty sorry for itself.

I did my usual wash routine of foaming the car down with AutoGlym MultiWash TFR then washed it with Chemical Guys MaxiSuds II

Here is a quick video of the car post wash rinse.






So cracked out the Fireball....I actually got a spare 500ml AutoGlym bottle put about 3-4 cm in the bottom then filled it up with water and attached it to the foam lance, foamed the car down and let it sit for no more than 2 mins.






...then rinsed off with the pressure washer






Pretty impressive results and left a nice gloss.

I also foamed the wheels which I actually still needed to clean properly. What was now interesting as part of my test is that the Fireball actually imparts something to the surface that is quite durable. I continued to clean the wheels with a diluted mix (100ml of product and 400ml water) of AutoGlym acid free cleaner (this is not the light and fluffy specialist wheel cleaner) so to my surprise the wheels were still beading after contact with the wheel cleaner.

So over all pretty impressed with the product...and would probably buy it again...going to keep playing with the mix ratios and see how low you can go with it still working.


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

So you tfr'd and then hand washed and THEN snowfoamed it??


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

That's how I read it , pretty shaw first thing you should do is straight on with snow foam first


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

Well yeah!
Just trying to work out how you can properly review a snowfoam, if you're putting it on AFTER you've tfr'd and washed it!!!
And also, from the video one can only guess the car was already wet, as I would expect the car to look like it's had an inch of snow on it after snow foaming, where as that video looks like it's just had a bucket of soapy water thrown over it, no cling at all.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Chris221273 said:


> Well yeah!
> Just trying to work out how you can properly review a snowfoam, if you're putting it on AFTER you've tfr'd and washed it!!!


He diddnt want to show you the cleaning effect of this product, he wanted to show you the hydrophobic effect of it. And it is a great and succesfull review.

You can see that there is little protection after the tfr and hand wash left in the first video. The second video shows the product being applied. The third video shows the protection that the product gives.

For more info look at this video


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ahhhh ok, so it's more of a paint protection process than a snowfoam cleaning process?
That makes sense now.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Chris221273 said:


> Ahhhh ok, so it's more of a paint protection process than a snowfoam cleaning process?
> That makes sense now.


Yes

There is not a lot of these products but there are a few that can be applied through a foam lance. Something similar is Nanolex washcoat or Carpro HydrOfoam.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

This Snowfoam is supposed to be put on after it has been washed - it leaves a layer of hydrophobic protection


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply....only just seen the replies.

So yeah the first vid is the car after it was foamed using Autoglym MultiWash TFR rinsed, washed by hand then rinsed....

The Fireball Hydrophobic Foam is an post was product that imparts a super shine and hydrophobic layer/coating.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Washed the Jeep for the first time in weeks yesterday and thought I would give the Fireball a workout...all the protection has gone from the Jeep and there was zero beading after the wash and rinse.....keep in mind i use this properly and it gets taken green laning and there are tonned of scratches and swirls its very very far from perfect...

The beading this morning was bonkers....


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Are you able to compare it to the likes of hydr02, wetcoat and washcoat at all?


----------



## YDBridlington (Jul 20, 2015)

I've received some of the Nano Coatings from Jin at fireball to test. would anybody be interested in a review?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> Are you able to compare it to the likes of hydr02, wetcoat and washcoat at all?


Nope sadly not as I don't have any of those products


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yellow Dave said:


> Are you able to compare it to the likes of hydr02, wetcoat and washcoat at all?


I have used washcoat and its a similar concept - think the fireball leaves a shinier surface


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> I have used washcoat and its a similar concept - think the fireball leaves a shinier surface


It deffo had a nice gloss and when i dried it it almost felt slick to the touch.

It will be interesting to see how long it lasts


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> It deffo had a nice gloss and when i dried it it almost felt slick to the touch.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how long it lasts


Agree it certainly feels very slick afterwards


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I found wash coat not to be all that durable, certainly not as long lasting as wetcoat and hydr02, but you need to be that little bit more careful with application with those


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yellow Dave said:


> I found wash coat not to be all that durable, certainly not as long lasting as wetcoat and hydr02, but you need to be that little bit more careful with application with those


For me I used washcoat every two weeks - adding around 30ml to 1 litre of water and it worked well for me gave enough durability as the car is already protected

I have done around 50ml of fireball


----------



## theonlysteve (May 30, 2016)

I've been using the hydrophobic snow foam for a couple of months now. Mix it 50ml to 500ml water in the foam cannon and apply to the body and wheels until it is gone. Also using in conjunction with the Ultimate Coating Wax to increase the protection.

Below is a shot after using the Fireball pre-wash snow foam, CG Maxi Suds, Mothers (somethingorrather) QD and the Ultimate Coating Wax.










Now below is how the car looks three weeks and 1000km later, driving mixed cycle motorway, b-road, rural roads and city. No garage so our cars are outside in a dusty rural environment. Water still beading nicely though, so lives up to the one month protection period it promises.










There's a couple of other nice affects the hydro snow foam has. Once your trims have been properly dressed, the snow foam nicely maintains them. The other is the water beads nicely on your windows, so over 80kmh you don't need to use your windscreen wipers, so it stays cleaner longer.

I've got no other products to compare these too, but can say for now I see no reason to look to anything else since they're doing a great job. I had wondered how a Korean product would stand up in New Zealand, and the answer is that it does.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry for thread revival!

Have just used this myself and I'm very impressed with it. Not only was I able to get crazy beading but with open hose and higher concentration, I was able to achieve an amazing amount of sheeting, drying the car in no time!


























Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Bouncers Bead Juice is better and far more easily available too....better value too


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

nick_mcuk said:


> Bouncers Bead Juice is better and far more easily available too....better value too


Thanks nick! I'll check this out!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have to say those beads look impressive! Isn't bead juice more like wet coat?


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Bead Juice is similar to Wet Coat I think, only even more flexible in its application. 

Those results from the Fireball snow foam application look awesome.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

It was a very easy application to be honest. 

Washed with at snow foam, wheels agitated with brush. 

2bm with NXT, jetted off with warm water. Applied active snow foam and let to sit for 2 minutes. 
Rinsed off with a open hose of warm water.
Used the sheeting to dry.
Never touched with a cloth apart from during the 2bm wash stage.

The beading this morning was spectacular and the gloss was very unexpected.

I believe I used 150ml to 1L. Normal is 30ml to 1L!

This all took about 30 minutes.

I believe the other wet coat products need to be sprayed on panel by panel, which I would add a lot of time I'm sure.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Not tried the fireball one (results look great) but there are quite a few that apply like a foam, Krystal Kleen Detail do one (purity x), ezcarcare car care do one, autoglanz do one. They use about 10ml for first application and then 2/3 for top ups.

For winter sealing you really can't beat a spray on rinse off sealant. Take little to no time and get great results.

Imran


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Agree with Imran here, I've used the EZ and the AG versions and they are both outstanding.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

AG Hydreseal... used this last week on the missus' white fiesta and it's very VERY good!!!


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hawkesybaby said:


> AG Hydreseal... used this last week on the missus' white fiesta and it's very VERY good!!!


Hi,

I've been interested in this. How much did you use to do the car?

It seems be out of stock on the AutoGlanz website. Where did you get yours from?

Thanks


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

firehorse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been interested in this. How much did you use to do the car?
> 
> ...


Used between 20-50ml for the first application then 5-10ml for top up. I have spoke to Joe at AG he said expect about 2 months protection which is pretty good for a lance application product!

I used it again today for my own car and I'm amazed that this isn't a big deal especially on here. The gloss is great and the hydrophobic properties are great.

I got it from AG direct, I ordered this about 2/3 months ago, they had some issues with getting the chemicals in apparently so went off sale for a while but it came back in and I was first on the list.

Would definitely recommend it for sure!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Used between 20-50ml for the first application then 5-10ml for top up. I have spoke to Joe at AG he said expect about 2 months protection which is pretty good for a lance application product!
> 
> I used it again today for my own car and I'm amazed that this isn't a big deal especially on here. The gloss is great and the hydrophobic properties are great.
> 
> ...


This is spot on, I managed to get my hands on it last week as well and used it on my other half's 107. Fantastic product, water behaviour is great on all surfaces and leaves a glossy finish


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

AS_BO said:


> This is spot on, I managed to get my hands on it last week as well and used it on my other half's 107. Fantastic product, water behaviour is great on all surfaces and leaves a glossy finish


It's out of stock already! :doublesho


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

firehorse said:


> It's out of stock already! :doublesho


Buy Purity X, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> Buy Purity X, you won't be disappointed.


Sorry for taking this waaay off topic 

But how much Purity X is required to foam the car? Last time I used foam I used about 1L in the bottle to foam my car (could be the foam I used)! ... or is it just to cover the car regardless of foam depth?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

firehorse said:


> Sorry for taking this waaay off topic
> 
> But how much Purity X is required to foam the car? Last time I used foam I used about 1L in the bottle to foam my car (could be the foam I used)! ... or is it just to cover the car regardless of foam depth?


5ml to 500ml of water via foam lance.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I couldn't resist - I ordered a bottle of the Fireball earlier today


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

I've ordered some purity x and hydreseal. .. will check these out and let you all know .

The fireball seems to have worn off - potentially because there was DSW underneath, potentially because of the rubbish weather


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know how chemistry wise these products attach themselves to the paint surface but one thing I have noticed is my old flat mates who never look after their cars get better durability out of this product than I do on my fully prepared paint. These spray on, rinse off products are the only ones like this, everything else, clean paint wins everytime.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Turbo Tony said:


> I couldn't resist - I ordered a bottle of the Fireball earlier today


Who is the fireball uk reseller now out of interest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbcuprat (May 10, 2006)

Another +1 for the fireball hydrophobic snow foam.

Was very impressed and only had the sample.

Taking into consideration postage it was cheapest from http://fireballuk.net/
I think they are sole UK distributors.

I bought a big bottle of AutoGlanz Reseal. Cost per application was the deciding factor.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Who is the fireball uk reseller now out of interest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought mine from the Ultimate Finish website.


----------



## rik220 (Apr 6, 2013)

Used this today, rather impressed. Even made wheels on my mums car bead which have never had any protection. Seems rather dear though. Used about a third of the 500ml bottle to fill a spare bottle for my foam lance, and used a good third of the bottle. Going by this it would be £18 for 9 applications!


----------



## tbcuprat (May 10, 2006)

rik220 said:


> Used this today, rather impressed. Even made wheels on my mums car bead which have never had any protection. Seems rather dear though. Used about a third of the 500ml bottle to fill a spare bottle for my foam lance, and used a good third of the bottle. Going by this it would be £18 for 9 applications!


50ml product to 500ml water.
Think you overdid it pal.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

I've tried (and still have some left) of Fireballs Hydrophobic Snowfoam and it's not bad.... I found it left a reasonably good amount of repellency, along with a half decent amount of shine etc. It doesn't foam up like a proper foam, more like the end 'wax treatment' you get from a Gold car wash program!


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

*I like this...*

Recently tried Fireball's Hydrophobic snow foam and it does a decent job. You clean the car first, then apply the snow foam and rinse off. I use 100ml of product in a litre of warm water in the lance - this proves to be enough for both cars (Yaris & Fiesta). Both cars bead nicely after it has been applied and it lasts 6-8 weeks before it needs to be re-applied. Excellent product that I'll be using again and again. :thumb:


----------

